

"Dating" site imports 250,000 Facebook profiles, without permission - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/dating-site-imports-250000-facebook-profiles-without-permission.ars

======
abraham
You can check to see if your profile was scraped by adding your Facebook user
id (not the alias) to <http://lovely-faces.com/index.php?id_face=>

------
lwhi
I'm pretty sure this is supposed to be art.

I read this press release earlier today describing the project:

<http://rhizome.org/announce/events/56864/view/>

------
corin_
Damn, I was looking forward to making a Facemash joke until I saw the author
of the article beat me to that reference.

